# installer gdb ou autre avec xcode



## burnet (18 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais savoir si il est possible d'installer un debugger ada qui fonctionne sous xcode. J'ai déjà télécharger gdb sous macada et executer les commandes indiquées mais ça ne marche pas. Quand j'essaie de debugger sous xcode je reste bloquer sur running ??

Merci à tous de votre aide.


----------

